# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Glijmiddel slecht voor sperma - Artikel

## Leontien

*Paren die zwanger willen worden kunnen beter geen glijmiddel bij de daad gebruiken.*

Recent Amerikaans onderzoek wijst uit dat sommige glijmiddelen schadelijk kunnen zijn voor het sperma. Vooral voor stellen die glijmiddel gebruiken omdat de vrouw last heeft van vaginale droogte tijdens vruchtbaarheidsbehandelingen met hormonen, werkt dit dus averechts.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ben zelf op zoek naar alternatieven voor glijmiddel, maar ik gebruik het om mijn vriendin en mijn minnares anaal te penetreren.
Weet iemand een goede en onschadelijke alternatief?

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ben zelf op zoek naar alternatieven voor glijmiddel, maar ik gebruik het om mijn vriendin en mijn minnares anaal te penetreren.
Weet iemand een goede en onschadelijke alternatief?

----------

